# Das Aussehen der Rüstungen



## Masterhörnchen (20. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend,

ich spiele zur Zeit mit dem Gedanken mal HdRO auszuprobieren. 
Doch stell ich mir die ganze Zeit die Frage, die für mich sehr wichtig ist, wie das mit den Rüstungen ist.
Ist das so, dass wenn man ein neues Rüstungsteil bekommt, dass es dann auch ein komplett neues Aussehen hat?(siehe WoW) Oder hat jede Klasse so ein wenig sein aussehen und das wird nur im Laufe der Zeit immer prächtiger?(Siehe WAR)

Danke schonma im Vorraus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (20. Februar 2009)

Das ist so ähnlich wie in WoW. Es gibt leichte, mittlere und schwere Rüstung und somit gibt es eigentlich für keine Klasse vorerst (ich bin erst lvl 33 wie das im Endgame ist, weiß ich nicht!) kein eigenes Aussehen. Naja zumindest in der Theorie für gewöhnlich kann man die Klassen schon auseinanderhalten. Runenmeister haben immer ihre Steine in der Hand, Kundige sagen immer "DU KANNST NICHT VORBEI, FLAMME VON UDÛN!", Hauptmänner laufen meistens mit 2-Hand Waffe rum, während Wächter Schilde besitzen. Nur bei Jägern und Waffenmeister tu ich mir manchmal schwer, da beide Klassen mit 2 Schwertern rumrennen dürfen^^. Jedoch haben WMs halt schwere Rüssi und Jäger meistens so Namen wie Lergola oder Lleegondalf (sry an die wo einen Jäger mit gscheitem Namen haben^^).
Der Rüstungsstil ist in LotRO seeehr realistisch gehalten, also weine schonma darum, dass du keine 5 Meter Schultern haben wirst (keine Sorge das macht fast jeder ex-wowler^^)! Dafür gibts halt 3d Brustplatten und 3d Umhänge. Also keine einfachen Texturen wie in WoW sondern ausrüstungen mit Höhe, Breite und Tiefe.
Soweit wars das erstmal, nun lass mich dir nun eine Frage stellen: Warum Interessieren dich die Rüssis in LotRO? Ich meine in dem Spiel gibts GANDALF!!!!!!!!!! Der is wie Yoda, bloß groß und ohne Lichtschwert^^. Warum zur hölle hast du's dir nicht längst geholt, wenn es da doch Gandalf gibt?


Das ist natürlich eine rethorische Frage xD

Edit: Memo an mich selbst: da ich wieder LotRO spiele sollte ich mal meine signa ändern....


----------



## Olegboleg (20. Februar 2009)

Kennt jemand eine gute Seite wo man die Rüstungen optisch ansehen kann?


----------



## Masterhörnchen (20. Februar 2009)

Dankeschön. Top Antwort und Unterhaltsam oben drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wollte es gerne wissen weil mir das bei WoW (hab schon vor 1 1/2 Jahren aufgehört) sehr gut gefallen hat. Und andersrum hat es mich bei WAR gestört das man im prinzip immer gleich aussah..

Ich denke ich werde mir das Spiel morgen nach der Arbeit mal holen, die 40 Euro werden mich schon nicht umbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also auf in die Schlacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
BTW.:
Gibt es irgendeinen Server der zu empfehlen ist?


----------



## Exeone (20. Februar 2009)

lade dir doch erst mal die trial runter und server mäsig kommt es drof an ob du rp haben möchtest oder nicht


----------



## Masterhörnchen (20. Februar 2009)

Ja das mit der Trial hab ich auch schon Überlegt, aber da bin ich ehrlich gesagt zu faul für. Das dauert dann bestimmt wieder ewigkeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich spiel glaube ich lieber auf nem normalem Server. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (20. Februar 2009)

Was sollte daran lange dauern?


----------



## -bloodberry- (20. Februar 2009)

Übrigens gibt es in HdRO Zierwerk.
Das heißt, dass du immer so rumlaufen kannst, wie du es gern möchtest.
Du kannst einfach die Rüstung ausblenden, die du gerade trägst und dafür eine andere Rüstung einblenden.
Die Stats der ersten Rüstung bleiben dir ganz normal erhalten, wären du optisch aussiehst, als würdest du die zweite Rüstung tragen.

Das verhindert das "alle sehen gleich aus" Prinzip.


----------



## Masterhörnchen (21. Februar 2009)

Achso, super danke! Gut zu wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bin grad dabei es zu intsallieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (21. Februar 2009)

fürn normalen Server empfehle ich dir den server morthond


----------



## Vetaro (21. Februar 2009)

Ich empfehle dir gar keinen, weil es nämlich bei allen gleich auskommt, weil bei keinem ein großer Unterschied zu merken ist, weshalb Exeone auch keine Argumente hat.


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. Februar 2009)

Ich würde, wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, gerade Morthond nicht empfehlen, da es der vollste der drei normalen Server ist.
Ergo leidet die Performance, es gibt insgesamt mehr Spammer in den Chat-Kanälen, usw.


----------



## Masterhörnchen (21. Februar 2009)

Ja, also ich hätte schon gern einen Server wo man nicht unbedingt ewig nach ner Gruppe suchen muss und wo einfach nichts los ist. Andererseits soll er auch nicht zu voll, aus den Gründen die bloodberry schon genannt hat. Also wäre z.B. Varangyr (oder wie auch immer der geschrieben wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) eine gute Wahl?

Danke für eure Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fenrik (21. Februar 2009)

Meinst du vielleicht Vanyar? Ka wie es auf dem im Gegensatz zu den andern Servern ausschaut ich hab eigentlich noch nie auf nen andern Server gespielt.


----------



## Gromthar (21. Februar 2009)

Alle LotRO Server sind gut bis sehr gut besucht. Auf keinem wird man einen großen Unterschied bei der Gruppenfindeung feststellen.


----------



## Masterhörnchen (21. Februar 2009)

@Fenrik
Ja, meinte ich. Ich wusste nicht mehr wie der genau hieß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann werd ich halt nach gefühl entscheiden wenn eh alle gut-sehr gut sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (21. Februar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Übrigens gibt es in HdRO Zierwerk.



War das eigentlich vom Level abhängig ? Ich meine von Anfang an kann man die Slots dafür nicht nutzen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (21. Februar 2009)

Mit dem ersten Charakter muss man Level 20 erreichen, mit jedem weiteren Charakter ist das Zierwerk dann ab Level 1 freigeschaltet.


----------



## Exeone (21. Februar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Ich würde, wenn ich mich entscheiden müsste, gerade Morthond nicht empfehlen, da es der vollste der drei normalen Server ist.
> Ergo leidet die Performance, es gibt insgesamt mehr Spammer in den Chat-Kanälen, usw.




Ich habe diesen server empfohlen weil ich mit ihm nur gute Erfahrung gemacht habe er ist gut besucht und lags habe ich auch keine, genauso wenig wie spammer. 
Und wenn ich ne Gruppe suche habe ich immer ruckzug eine wenn man keine findet      erbarmt sich auch ein high lvl char und hilft einen weswegen ich ihn immer empfehlen würde


----------



## Masterhörnchen (21. Februar 2009)

Hab mir jetzt nen Zwerg-Jäger auf Maiar gemacht.

Vielleicht ist ja jemand von euch auf dem Server, kann mir gerne ne PM schicken vlt sieht man sich dann ja mal im Spiel. Außerdem hätte ich dann jemand der mir mögliche weitere Fragen beantwortet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf bald, ich muss schlafen gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simoni (21. Februar 2009)

Schreib Dargrimm an, der hilft dir bestimmt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orkfluch (22. Februar 2009)

Da wir hier bei dem Aussehen von Rüstungen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hier eine Seite mit eigentlich fast allen Rüstungen:

Hier!


----------



## Gocu (22. Februar 2009)

Orkfluch schrieb:


> Da wir hier bei dem Aussehen von Rüstungen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja "fast alle" stimmt nicht so ganz, sind eher ein paar Sets (Nicht das an jetzt denkt da gibt nur sehr wenige Rüstungsteile in HdRO)


----------



## arieos (22. Februar 2009)

Masterhörnchen schrieb:


> Oder hat jede Klasse so ein wenig sein aussehen und das wird nur im Laufe der Zeit immer prächtiger?(Siehe WAR)




Prächtiger bei War ? Hmm .. also ich hab nen BW auf lv 40/ rr40 gespielt und muss sagen, das ( zumindest auf Order Seite ) alle Rüstungen sehr schäbig wirken .. bis level 35 hatte ich immer das Gefühl, wie der letzte Penner rum zulatschen, obwohl meine Items blau/lila waren. 

Ne .. also so mistige Rüstungen wie in War hab ich nirgends gesehen ... Da hilft das einfärben auch nix. 

Das Zierwerk System ist schon richtig nett, bei lotro.  Man findet immer wieder neue Sachen die so richtig schick sind .. nur leider keine Helme .. aber egal.


----------



## Leigh (22. Februar 2009)

Der Hüter-Helm aus der Spalte ist <3. Ich hatte noch nie einen Helm eingeblendet mit keinem meiner Chars in keinem Spiel. Aber wenn ich das Set aus der Spalte anzeigen lasse... *-* Ich hab letztens schon gesagt ich mach nen Screenshot und häng mir den übers Bett. ;D


----------



## Kessymoon (22. Februar 2009)

hi

wenst auf den maier server bist kannst ja mal einen ganz dickes dankeschön an die Sippe Der Wiederstand schreiben für die hp 
die seite kann ich nur empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gruß kessy


----------



## Orkfluch (22. Februar 2009)

> Naja "fast alle" stimmt nicht so ganz, sind eher ein paar Sets (Nicht das an jetzt denkt da gibt nur sehr wenige Rüstungsteile in HdRO)



ok dann halt eine kleine Auslese an Rüstungsteilen,
nicht dort inbegriffen sind die Rüstungen die man von Quests erhält, außerdem gibt es keine Auflistung von 
Rüstungen die man findet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (22. Februar 2009)

Eine winzige kleine Auswahl, denn was der Widerstand dort zeigt ist nur das Zierwerk, welche wirklich bloßes Zierwerk ist. Es gibt noch tausende Rüstungsteile mehr. Tausende.


----------



## Masterhörnchen (22. Februar 2009)

> Da wir hier bei dem Aussehen von Rüstungen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sehr nette Seite, Danke!
So konnt ich schonma nen schönen ersten eindruck gewinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vetaro (22. Februar 2009)

Leigh schrieb:


> Eine winzige kleine Auswahl, denn was der Widerstand dort zeigt ist nur das Zierwerk, welche wirklich bloßes Zierwerk ist. Es gibt noch tausende Rüstungsteile mehr. Tausende.



Falls du hiervon sprichst: Hier sind eigentlich alle entscheidenden Rüstungen aufgelistet, und die anderen paar hundert Sachen sind jetzt nicht *so* ne überraschung im Design.


----------



## Leigh (22. Februar 2009)

Ansichtssache Vetaro.


----------



## Masterhörnchen (22. Februar 2009)

Also bin jetzt Level 6. Und ich muss sagen das es echt geil ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin zwar noch nicht weit und kanns nicht so wirklich beurteilenm, aber mir machst gerade echt spaß! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und der Char sieht jetz auch schon ganz nett aus! Besser als ich erwartet hätte. In anderen spielen sieht man mit Lvl 6 aus, als wär man grad ausgekackt worden. Im gegensatz dazu ist das echt Top 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Februar 2009)

arieos schrieb:


> Prächtiger bei War ? Hmm .. also ich hab nen BW auf lv 40/ rr40 gespielt und muss sagen, das ( zumindest auf Order Seite ) alle Rüstungen sehr schäbig wirken .. bis level 35 hatte ich immer das Gefühl, wie der letzte Penner rum zulatschen, obwohl meine Items blau/lila waren.
> 
> Ne .. also so mistige Rüstungen wie in War hab ich nirgends gesehen ... Da hilft das einfärben auch nix.
> 
> Das Zierwerk System ist schon richtig nett, bei lotro.  Man findet immer wieder neue Sachen die so richtig schick sind .. nur leider keine Helme .. aber egal.



hm, also mein Ork sah mit lvl 10 noch sehr rudimentär aus: zusammegenietete Schulterplatten, ein schäbiges Kettenhemd und ne notdürftige Bauchschnalle.

Und nun hat mein Schwarzork nen Vollhelm, dicke Schultern und ne gute Rüstung auf lvl 36...


Also der Unterschied ist schon erkennbar^^ (Screens im Anhang), und das ist ja noch nichtmal ein Set.


----------



## Masterhörnchen (22. Februar 2009)

Ich meinte auch eher, dass da alles ziemlich gleich aussieht auch wenn man verschiedene Rüstungsteile anhat.( Natürlich wenn sie das gleiche level haben).
Das ein unterschied zwischen Lvl 10 und 40 zu erkennen ist, ist klar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (22. Februar 2009)

Masterhörnchen schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch eher, dass da alles ziemlich gleich aussieht auch wenn man verschiedene Rüstungsteile anhat.( Natürlich wenn sie das gleiche level haben).
> Das ein unterschied zwischen Lvl 10 und 40 zu erkennen ist, ist klar.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist aber in jedem Spiel so. Jeder Wächter in deinem Levelbereich sieht fast so aus wie du, ähnlich ist es mit jeder anderen Klasse, in WoW sogar teilweise mit den Rüstungsarten. Ich wüsste nicht, wo bei WAR da der Unterschied ist.
Nur bei WAR gibts eben jede Klasse nur einmal und nicht in jedem 2. Volk nochmal...


----------



## Masterhörnchen (22. Februar 2009)

> Jeder Wächter in deinem Levelbereich sieht fast so aus wie du, ähnlich ist es mit jeder anderen Klasse, in WoW sogar teilweise mit den Rüstungsarten. Ich wüsste nicht, wo bei WAR da der Unterschied ist.



Bei Wow liegt es daran, dass alle Sets gleich aussehen aussehen, was klar ist. Und wenn die hälfte der Spieler auf dem Server dieses Set haben dann sehen sie numal alle gleich aus. Trotzdem hat dort aber jedes Rüstungsteil sein eigenes Design. Bei War ist das nicht so. Du kannst 5 verschiedene Schulterteile haben und jedes sieht bis auf ein winziges Muster gleich aus.

Das ist das was ich meinte und was ich wissen wollte. Ob das bei LotRO eher wie bei Wow oder bei War ist. Mir ist klar, das der Charakter sich von Level 10 bis Level 40 verändert...



> Nur bei WAR gibts eben jede Klasse nur einmal und nicht in jedem 2. Volk nochmal...



Bei WAR hat jede Klasse zwar seinen eigenen Namen aber ich finde vom Spieltyp unterscheiden sie sich mit ihrer Spiegelklasse meist nicht. Das ist genauso wie wenn ich bei HdRO nen Schurke habe den ich als Hobbit und Mensch spielen kann, nur das die beide Schurke heißen und nicht Hexenjäger und Hexenkriegerin die aber trotzdem fast die gleichen Angriffe haben, die aber auch meist nur verschiedene Namen haben. Und bitte komm mir jetz nicht damit, dass Hexenjäger und Hexenkriegerin völlig unteschiedlich sind weil der eine ne Schusswaffe hat und die andere nicht.


----------



## TheONE§ (23. Februar 2009)

hat schon jemand erwaehnt, dass man sich die ruestungsteile einfaerben kann?
es gibt so ca. 10 farben...u.a. deshalb sieht keiner der spielerchars wirklich exakt gleich aus,
in hdro.
schade finde ich, dass die waffen und schilde nicht im zierwerk mit vorhanden sind.


----------



## Vetaro (23. Februar 2009)

Weil Zierwerk von (eingeschränktem) gesundem menschenverstand ausgeht: Man zieht die Zierkleidung über die Rüstung. Schonmal versucht, n Schwert über ner Axt zu tragen?


----------



## MoVedder (23. Februar 2009)

Naja, Stichwort mit schwerer Rüstung im Wasser schwimmen /handstand machen ...


----------



## arieos (24. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> hm, also mein Ork sah mit lvl 10 noch sehr rudimentär aus: zusammegenietete Schulterplatten, ein schäbiges Kettenhemd und ne notdürftige Bauchschnalle.
> 
> Und nun hat mein Schwarzork nen Vollhelm, dicke Schultern und ne gute Rüstung auf lvl 36...
> 
> ...




Ja .. das ja auch Zerstörungsseite. Mein Schwarzork gefiel mir auch.. 

aber Order .. ne .. schäbig.


----------



## Chimaya (24. Februar 2009)

Mal eine doofe Frage zu den Rüstungen, es gibt für LotRO nicht zufällig auch ein AddOn ähnlich wie Atlas aus WoW, oder? Also ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wo was droppt, nur bevor sich jemand aufregt, es geht mir nicht darum effizient Instanzen abzufarmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ich schau mir einfach ganz gerne am Anfang an, wie mein frisch erstellter Char später in höherer Rüstung aussehen würde, hat schon so manchen Entscheidungsprozess bei mir beeinflusst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab zwar schon die Sets in Bruchtal entdeckt, aber da kommt man ja als Level 1er auch eher schwierig hin... und irgendwie ist es auch nicht Sinn der Sache.

Gruß, Chima


----------



## Gromthar (24. Februar 2009)

Es gibt bei HdRO keine Möglichkeit Interface-Erweiterungen zu nutzen.


----------



## arieos (24. Februar 2009)

Chimaya schrieb:


> Mal eine doofe Frage zu den Rüstungen, es gibt für LotRO nicht zufällig auch ein AddOn ähnlich wie Atlas aus WoW, oder? Also ich möchte gar nicht wissen, wo was droppt, nur bevor sich jemand aufregt, es geht mir nicht darum effizient Instanzen abzufarmen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Stell dich ne Weile in Bree hin und inspizieren die 60er, deiner Klasse. Dann kannst mit STRG+rechtsklick deren Rüssi selbst in der Kleiderkammer begutachten ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (24. Februar 2009)

Vanyar ist definitv ein guter Server (spiel da zusammen mit Fenrik). Die Community passt, du findest immer Gruppen, möchte den Server hier herzlichst empfehlen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (24. Februar 2009)

Fr33L!nEr schrieb:


> Vanyar ist definitv ein guter Server (spiel da zusammen mit Fenrik). Die Community passt, du findest immer Gruppen, möchte den Server hier herzlichst empfehlen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aha, schön, falsches Thema, danke, tschüss.


----------



## Enrico300 (24. Februar 2009)

Leigh,nicht so unfreundlich wir sind hier nicht bei wow!!


----------



## Chimaya (25. Februar 2009)

arieos schrieb:


> Stell dich ne Weile in Bree hin und inspizieren die 60er, deiner Klasse. Dann kannst mit STRG+rechtsklick deren Rüssi selbst in der Kleiderkammer begutachten ...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Okay, dann so, danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (27. Februar 2009)

hab nicht den ganzen thread gelesen, aber ad aussehen der rüstungen:
falls es noch nicht gepostet wurde, dann ist diese seite sehr hilfreich: http://www.northshield.co.uk/LOTRO/


----------



## Skarbog (27. Februar 2009)

Vetaro schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir gar keinen, weil es nämlich bei allen gleich auskommt, weil bei keinem ein großer Unterschied zu merken ist, weshalb Exeone auch keine Argumente hat.




Was grob gesagt völliger Blödsinn ist, aber das wirste ja auch selbst wissen, gell? Achja, der postcounter... sorry.


Es macht sehr wohl einen Unterschied ob du Nachmittags auf Vanyar eine Gruppe suchst oder eben auf Maiar, aber kann man ja net wissen wenn man dauerspam im Forum betreibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dwarim (27. Februar 2009)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> hab nicht den ganzen thread gelesen, aber ad aussehen der rüstungen:
> falls es noch nicht gepostet wurde, dann ist diese seite sehr hilfreich: http://www.northshield.co.uk/LOTRO/





Sehr schöner Link, genau das wurde gesucht (ausser dass man die Rasse nicht einstellen kann, aber das is ja nich soo wichtig).

Top.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampiry (27. Februar 2009)

Dwarim schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Link, genau das wurde gesucht



Genau. Und der Link stand schon 28 Posts weiter vorne.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2009)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Genau. Und der Link stand schon 28 Posts weiter vorne.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie gesagt, hab mir nicht den ganzen thread durchgelesen, pardon dass es ein zweites mal gepostet wurde^^


----------



## Dwarim (28. Februar 2009)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> wie gesagt, hab mir nicht den ganzen thread durchgelesen, pardon dass es ein zweites mal gepostet wurde^^



hab's auch nicht gesehen^^


----------

